# Looking for some advice



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for some help and advice regarding the following.

My mother in law was born in Singapore to British parents 50 years ago. They returned to the UK when she was a child and she has lived here ever since.
My wife and I are in Spain and the mother in law is looking to come and visit, the problem is she does not have a passport. We think that she can claim a British passport but she does not have any birth lines.

If anyone could give me an idea of the best way to handle it.

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Shouldnt this question be addressed to immigration authorities in Singapore or UK ?

If she is in UK, wouldnt she be a legal citizen by now ?? I am confused  

Immigration matters for Singapore - ICA - Home

Uk ? You would know it ..


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know. That is why I am asking.

Forgot to say she has been married twice to two British men and has had 4 kids (all british).

In order to get a passport you have to send your birth cert. Like I said she has no birth lines here.


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

How on earth did she manage to get married / register her kids then ... she must have some sort of documents showing that she exists? Ie. social security? marriage licence? Go to the passport office and ask them what combination of personal ID can you use to get passport. 

Has she voted??? She'd be registed on the electoral role ... 

Would suggest also contacting Singapore embassy ... ask them what they say.

Usually you can use a combination of official forms of ID to get passport ... it just means gathering up a whole lot more of it as you need more for 'points' ... 

n


----------

